# Laser Hair Removal



## mfharris

My Dermatologist uses laser hair removal in the clinic. Does anyone have a CPT code that is usable for  this procedure?  Also code 97028 vs 96900 if the staff does the procedure.


----------



## nikkiv1

We use a dummy code because it's cosmetic.


----------



## CL Holloway

Does 17380 work?
 Isnt hair removal electrolysis? 
The only thing that gets me is it has a time limit restriction.  Each 30 minutes so would you not be able to use it if the physician does not specify an amount of time?


----------

